# Shimano 6500 Baitrunner/Shimano 4500 Baitrunner Question.



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Depends on what you target. I have 3 4500's and 4 6500's. They're great reels especially for a flat line offshore or any type of live baiting. I normally use my 6500 for my flat line, and keep a 4500 ready as a pitch rod for cobia, dolphin, etc.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Are these the B series with the large BB bail roller or original with the small bushing roller? 
Dont use braid with the original series but a BR4500B with 30-40 braid is a killer reel for tarpon,overslot snook and reds, and anything offshore short of big YFT's, grouper and small marlin. 
Either way, great durable reels.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

bobber said:


> Are these the B series with the large BB bail roller or original with the small bushing roller?


Checking/eMailing him on that now.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Well he doesn't know or can't tell so I guess I'll go w/the 4500 series.
Thanks,


----------

